# Spoke Size



## wrongway (Nov 4, 2013)

What gauge and length are the spokes on the Middleweight bikes? I need to replace a couple.  Thanks.


----------



## rhenning (Nov 4, 2013)

It depends on the brand, the hubs used, front or rear, the number of crosses and on and on.  If you have the wheel take one off and measure it.  Then you will know.  Roger


----------



## jim wayne (Nov 4, 2013)

14 guage 10 and 5/8 is pretty common on older 26 inch bikes. 
Good luck


----------

